# Proof of funds



## Tomod1984 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi all, I'm lucky enough to have a job offer on the table in Niagara ( employer is willing to sponsor me) and my plan is to go first on my own for 3/4 months on a TWP then return to collect my wife and 3 children to go back a few days later,
Can anyone shed any light on what my proof of funds situation would be? Thank you in advance


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Tomod1984 said:


> Hi all, I'm lucky enough to have a job offer on the table in Niagara ( employer is willing to sponsor me) and my plan is to go first on my own for 3/4 months on a TWP then return to collect my wife and 3 children to go back a few days later,
> Can anyone shed any light on what my proof of funds situation would be? Thank you in advance


If you're going as a TWP you do not need to show proof of funds.


----------



## Tomod1984 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you once again auld yin, much appreciated


----------

